

Interview with 26 year-old Wuala CEO Dominik Grolimund - moses1400
http://www.centernetworks.com/interview-wuala-founder-ceo-dominik-grolimund

======
gaborcselle
I went to school with these guys. Surprised to see them turn up on news.yc! Go
ETH!

------
gaz
If your interested in trying it out you can download it from
<http://webware.wua.la/> the invitation code is "webware"

------
daniel-cussen
Is it worthwhile to attend web 2.0?

